# Polynesian short rib marinade



## smoken yankee (Mar 23, 2009)

2 cups peeled,cored fresh pineapple chunks("NOT CANNED"), 1/2 cup soy sauce, 1/2 cup packed light brown sugar, 1/4 cup sherry, 2 Tbls. minced peeled fresh ginger, 4 tsp. toasted sesame oil, 4 garlic cloves,quarted,1/2 tsp. fresh ground pepper and 5 lbs. bone-in beef short ribs. Place all the ingredients in a food processer with a chopping blade or a large blender, process until smooth. poke the meat all over with a fork so marinade can penetrate, pour marinade over ribs(zip-lock bag) and refrigerate overnite or up to 48 hrs. tossing occasionally. Set up smoker or grill. I got this from a friend this past weekend when he invited me over for dinner. Enjoy


----------



## azrocker (Mar 23, 2009)

That looks good!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 23, 2009)

points!

this looks like it would also be great for pork spares or country style ribs!


----------

